# Fever, Bloodshot eyes, Fatique in 6-year old



## newmomlearning

Hi,

My 6-year old DD came down with a fever (104 degrees) on Thursday evening. She'd been exposed to Chicken Pox about 10 days prior...so, I thought this was what it was.

I called the Doctor on Friday after learning a classmate was diagnosed with Scarletina/Strep Throat..., I didn't know what I was dealing with & how I should handle it. I was advised to watch her symptoms, give her Tylenol and see if she broke out in a rash.

On Saturday am, she was more energetic & the fever was down. However, this evening her temp. is 100 and she has a sore throat. She also has bloodshot eyes. The bloodshot eyes are really throwing me as I don't see this listed in Scarletina or Chicken Pox symptoms.

I'll have her into her Dr. on Monday AM. Just worried that perhaps I need to do it sooner, i.e. a hospital trip.

Does anyone have any experience with bloodshot eyes, are they a result of the fever?

Thank you,

Newmomlearning...and learning, and learning.


----------



## A&A

My ds recently had bloodshot eyes and cold symptoms.......the doc said that there is a virus going around right now that causes bloodshot eyes. (If there is gunk in the eyes, it's more likely to be bacterial.)

After about a week, his eyes cleared up. But I'm glad we took him to the doc just to be sure.


----------



## newmomlearning

Hi A&A,

Thank you the response. I read about something called Kawasaki disease







(on the web, ofcourse) which is more than a cold, and it presents with bloodshot eyes (no gunk) and Scarletina-like symptoms.

I'll feel like a moron, but I will ask my Dr. about it tomorrow & post again.

Thanks!


----------



## milkybean

I've just been posting about the illness DS and I have just been through (and DH is in the middle of it, though without the fever, oddly) in the last couple posts, and I don't want to rehash it, but bloodshot eyes, fever, and fatigue are definitely a part of what we've been through.

Not just fatigue but also a total lack of appetite, getting full quickly with food, and even stomach pain after eating.

I had the extreme fun of sharp stabbing pains all over my body, and whlie I don't know if DS experiened exactly that, he sure did seem to have pains while in his fever stage (we each had 5 days of lowish level fever). Now we have lingering coughs.

We didn't go see anyone, it never got that bad (it got a bit scary with DS but not THAT scary), and here we are in the same recovering boat as those that did go and got antibiotics (without ever being cultured, sigh).

Good luck!


----------



## karlin

My DS just got over this. His eyes were only slightly bloodshot, but he had a pretty good fever for almost 5 days. He was also sleeping a lot and barely eating anything. He finally asked for food last night! It was certainly not fun. Hang in there.


----------



## OakBerry

My ds just had a fever for 6 days and his eyes were bloodshot as well.
It went as high as 104 but mostly stayed around 101.5. He was very tired and had a poor appetite, and he was slow getting back to normal.
It was just a virus, I did bring him in on the 4th day of his fever to get a rapid strep test just to be sure.


----------



## newmomlearning

Thank you all for posting. I have a 2PM appointment for DD today. She is much better. She lost weight 'cause she did not want to eat, just drank OJ and H20. The eyes are back to normal and her temp was lowgrade for a few days, now seems to be running slightly lower than 98.5

Feeling less worried due to all your posts & recovery stories, her recovery makes it seem like it isn't Kawasaki







disease. Also, no rash ever occured. Glad I have a very calm pediatrician, and am looking forward to the appointment today.

I'll post later!


----------



## newmomlearning

Hi,

DD saw the pediatrician and she is negative for Strep Throat/Scarletina.







. Whew. Dr. said the bloodshot eyes were probably due to the fever & virus.

DD is much better today.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and taking the time to soothe my worried mama soul.



















newmomlearning


----------



## milkybean

Glad the appt went well.

Now my hubby has the illness, and he's feeling bad for trying to force DS and I to eat when we were in the midst of it...he's seeing how much his stomach hurts with only a tiny amount of food and is realizing we weren't lying that we weren't hungry.

It's a really weird bug!


----------



## newmomlearning

Yes, it is a weird one. I have never seen the bloodshot eyes before, that absolutely freaked me out.

I've never had them & I have been with kids all my life (babysitting, nieces, nephew, etc.) and this is the first I've seen of it.

I hope your hubby will be feeling better soon. I'm sure his bout with it will be more peaceful since you won't be trying to force food on him!

So far, the rest of the family has dodged this bullet.

Thanks again!


----------

